# Letrozole/Femara 5mg cd3-7....this is my first cycle on it



## Mommyagain

Im cd5 today. I am currently on 5mg of letrozole cd3-7 after seven failed clomid cycles. In total I have done twelve clomid cycles over the years but this is my first time on letrozole. I was just needing to hear success stories or expierences on this medication. I also have some questions. 

Any side effects? So far my boobs (mainly nipples) are killing me.

What is the success rate? Better or worse than clomid?

What are the chances of multiples?

How long after my last pill can I expect to ovulate? I will be starting to use my opks on cd11. They said if no surge is detected by the sixth day of testing to call the office to come in that day for an ultrasound. Im nervous because day 6 of testing will not only be new years eve but a saturday....so im expecting they will be closed.


I only have three cycles to try this medication before they move on and after my poor response to clomid I am scared. On clomid I ovulated three out of the seven cycles.

I will also be starting progesterone suppositories four days after I get a positive opk.

Any stories or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Mommyagain ... I am no femara expert by any means. I am only on my 2nd round of femara. My first round was a breeze. The only side effect was a 48 hour marathon headache but bearable and I was able to work. I ovulated on CD19 ... normally around CD22 or CD23 .. sometimes CD26. I did well with femara. :)

I did ovulate and released 2 eggs ... unfortunately, it was a BFN but we're also dealing with male factor. I haven't tried Chlomid, so unfortunately, I can't help with the comparison. 

I hope this is your magic pill that will give you your BFP! Come and join the "Femara Friends" .. a bunch of us using Femara share our experiences etc ... those ladies are amazing for support. 

Goodluck!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Mommyagain ... I am no femara expert by any means. I am only on my 2nd round of femara. My first round was a breeze. The only side effect was a 48 hour marathon headache but bearable and I was able to work. I ovulated on CD19 ... normally around CD22 or CD23 .. sometimes CD26. I did well with femara. :)
> 
> I did ovulate and released 2 eggs ... unfortunately, it was a BFN but we're also dealing with male factor. I haven't tried Chlomid, so unfortunately, I can't help with the comparison.
> 
> I hope this is your magic pill that will give you your BFP! Come and join the "Femara Friends" .. a bunch of us using Femara share our experiences etc ... those ladies are amazing for support.
> 
> Goodluck!

LOL yes what she said about our "femara friends" group
This is my 4th cycle, had success in 2010, sadly mc in May. I am hoping 2012 is our year for a BFP.


----------



## Mommyagain

Thanks for the invite ladies. Ill find your thread and introduce myself there.


----------



## Chiles

Any side effects? I had hot flashes, and minor joint pain on the 7.5mg.

What is the success rate? studies has indicated that success with femara is similar to the success rate for those who have used clomid.

What are the chances of multiples? With femara i am not sure of the numbers but it is was less than clomid. How ever their or few cases where women had twins, and triplets. 

I have done 2 cycles with femara and resulted in bfn. I hope it works for you. :dust:


----------



## Mommyagain

Thanks Hun!


----------



## wannebmom

Hi Ladies :wave: 
Waiting to start my new cycle so I can finally start my Femara cycle 1. Used clomid for 4 cycles, and the side effects was horrible, I literally had all the side effects, no jokes, and decided enough is enough, when my previous guinea didn't want to prescribe femara. So got a second opinion from another guinea. He agreed that its better to be on Femara, as its a natural prosess where as clomid triks your body to O. 
Mommy again, FX you get your BFP spoon!


----------



## wannebmom

Hi Ladies :wave: 
Waiting to start my new cycle so I can finally start my Femara cycle 1. Used clomid for 4 cycles, and the side effects was horrible, I literally had all the side effects, no jokes, and decided enough is enough, when my previous guinea didn't want to prescribe femara. So got a second opinion from another guinea. He agreed that its better to be on Femara, as its a natural prosess where as clomid triks your body to O. 
Mommy again, FX you get your BFP spoon!


----------



## MrsCompass

:dust: 

Hi Wannabmom ... goodluck with femara!!! I'm only on my second round of femara .... so far, side effects are only headaches for a day or two. Easy-peasy :winkwink:


----------



## wannebmom

Hi MrsCompass, thanks, hope it won't be long till we all get our bfp's. This is cycle 15 for us ttc. By the sound of it it sounds like a breeze against Clomid.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi there Wannabemom - how are you? how's the letrozole/femara treating ya?


----------



## jchic

Mommy - I am on my 2nd cycle of femara (2.5mg cd3-7) and the only side effect I had last cycle was a headache for a few days. I took tylenol and it was bearable. Besides that, maybe a hot flash here or there, but nothing too bad. I had 3 pretty large follies when I went in for my Follie U/S. It was a BFN, but hoping for a BFP this month!


----------



## Mommyagain

jchic said:


> Mommy - I am on my 2nd cycle of femara (2.5mg cd3-7) and the only side effect I had last cycle was a headache for a few days. I took tylenol and it was bearable. Besides that, maybe a hot flash here or there, but nothing too bad. I had 3 pretty large follies when I went in for my Follie U/S. It was a BFN, but hoping for a BFP this month!

My cd12 u/s showed three follies in left ovary but they werent ready yet. I am currently cd22 but not sure of the dpo because I got so many positive opks. Im scared we stopped bding to early.

I got positive opks cd11,13,17,18,19,20

We bd cd12,13,14,15,16,17 then started progesterone cd18.

My FS had said to stop opking after I got the positive cd13 and to bd through 12/31 then start progesterone 1/1. I took the opk cd17 fully expecting a negative. Now I think its a bad thing. And I hope I ovulated when the FS thought I would.

Did you have ovary pain? Cd20 I woke up to both ovaries hurting. They hurt all day and cd21 and cd22 they are just hurting on and off.

Good luck to you this cycle!!! :)


----------



## jchic

I have ovary pain on my left side....I just posted on another thread, that I think it may be a small cyst. I am hoping it just resolves itself on its own as I have read it can be common. 
I am sure you are fine, it may be your body adjusting :) I am crossing my fingers and toes for your BFP!


----------



## wannebmom

MrsCompass said:


> Hi there Wannabemom - how are you? how's the letrozole/femara treating ya?

Hi MrsC, and all the other lovely ladies! I had a late new cycle, 3days late, and so I'm only on day 2 of my Femara. Suppose to take it on days 4-8, and on day 12 going back to see how many follicles there is. So far its been great, its a breeze next to Clomid, and so far no headaches. How is everyone??


----------



## Mommyagain

Let us know how many follies you have! :)


----------



## wannebmom

Will do, so excited to go, its on the [email protected] 2.


----------



## wannebmom

Hi Ladies, had my app on friday and there was 2 follies, one on each side, but thay were'nt ready yet, although doc said to BD that evening and sunday is most important. We ended up only BD on friday coz DH was very tired and grumpy, as he had been working 7-7 every day for the last 3 weeks. So I hope maybe that once was enough, and that we will get our BFP soon! How is everyone else?


----------



## Mommyagain

wannebmom said:


> Hi Ladies, had my app on friday and there was 2 follies, one on each side, but thay were'nt ready yet, although doc said to BD that evening and sunday is most important. We ended up only BD on friday coz DH was very tired and grumpy, as he had been working 7-7 every day for the last 3 weeks. So I hope maybe that once was enough, and that we will get our BFP soon! How is everyone else?

Good luck!!

Im currently cd33 with no af and bfn. Sooo not sure whats going on. :( Feeling pretty bummed. I was really hoping this would be my answer.


----------



## wannebmom

Hi Mommyagian. I've read of so many ladies on here who only get Their bfp's on 7-9 weeks! Their HCG just doesn't show until then. Have you had irregular cycles beforE? Keeping my fingers crossed for you! A blood test should confirm a pregnancy, so maybe get your bloods tested! Keep us updated please!


----------



## Mommyagain

In the past on fertility meds if I ovulate I am regular. Its when I dont ovulate that my cycles get crazy. So with three follies you would think at least one ovulated. My fs would call in for me to get bw at my local hospital but I dont think I am and insurance wont pay and we are already in deep from ttc. So I guess I will give it another day or so and see what happens. Im thinking I ovulated later than fs predicted and we missed it. :(


----------



## Kyoun009

Good luck this month! I took 5 mg cd3-7, had my ultrasound on cd 12 and had 2 18mm follicles! Last month on 2.5 mg the largest one got was 16mm on cd 17. So excited it worked and I hope it works for you too. 
I had a mild headache but otherwise no side effects.
I am now 3 dpo...just the dreaded waiting game...


----------



## Mommyagain

Im starting to get some painful af cramps. Wish it would come on already!


----------



## drsquid

i started femara today but he said day 2-6. hrmm. first cycle trying it.last cycle i did unmedicated


----------



## Mommyagain

Im cd8 today...hoping this second letrozole cycle works.


----------



## Francoise

Hello - what a wonderful thing that this exists! I'm 37 and have had 3 miscarriages since last October. We were referred to a fertility clinic in Toronto and after our assessment, were given two lines of treatment to consider - IVF or super ovulation. I've done a lot of research on my own and feel that trying femera before the other 2 options would be an interesting option to at least explore. Would anyone be willing to share the name of the clinic in Toronto where treatment with femera is offered? Good luck to everyone x


----------



## pamela1234

wannebmom said:


> Hi Ladies :wave:
> Waiting to start my new cycle so I can finally start my Femara cycle 1. Used clomid for 4 cycles, and the side effects was horrible, I literally had all the side effects, no jokes, and decided enough is enough, when my previous guinea didn't want to prescribe femara. So got a second opinion from another guinea. He agreed that its better to be on Femara, as its a natural prosess where as clomid triks your body to O.
> Mommy again, FX you get your BFP spoon!

hi , please can you tell me where in Durban or south africa I can get Femara . My pharmacist is alos trying to locate it . I would really appreciate your help.


----------

